# Wow!



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm not a gram counter, but I felt compelled to post in the weight section. I had a giant TCR limited that I bought a couple years ago. The LBS did a piss poor job of fitting me and put me into a frame that was just too large for me. After a couple years of struggling with that and doing ton of research on fitting i decided to buy a small frame instead of the medium frame i was one.

I found a good deal on a 2005 giant TCR advance frame. I built it with dura ace group, dura ace wheels, dura ace pedals, deda stem, easton seat post, east EC90 SLX3 bars, easton ec90 seat post, selle italia SLR seat, Michelin pro3 race tire, michelin tubes, deda handlebar tape, 2x profile design bottle cages. 

Just for giggle I weighed it and it came in right at 15 pounds. I was amazed because I wasn't really even trying for an over light bike. It's pretty sick that an off the shelf bike can get this light. Even if my scale is off by a pound, call it a 16 pound bike. But for someone not overly concerned with weight, I even had to say "Wow!".


----------

